# Tootsie and Loretta waiting room



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Here are a few pictures of two of my girls, the brown is Tootsie and the white is Loretta. Loretta is a FF and this is Toot's 2nd. We have had the buck for 150 days on the 19th. They're both throwing signs but nothing for sure. Place your bets on when!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess they'll both kid within a week of each other in around three weeks. 

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Loretta kidded two beautiful dappled kids this morning! A boy and a girl!! The first for our new farm!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwwww congratulations!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yay congratulations!! Would you shear picture of them?


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Pictures Please! Oh, and congrats, who won the bet?


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Here they are! I actually won by a day. The little blonde is our girl! If we have a few more dapples, I think we will be in the market for another buck! Love them so much!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my! They are just gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Soo cute. Miss the babies this time of year here.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Okay I believe my Tootsie is in labor! She had a very traumatic kidding last year, and we almost lost her. I have an exam in the morning but am determined not to let her kid alone just in case. She is walking around a lot and has begun stretching like she did last year prior to kidding. She is also head pressing which acco ding to my notes is also pretty normal. But her bag isn't too big (she didn't fully fill until after kidding 2016) but her tears are HUGE. She is currently standing in the stall in the corner and is constantly picking up her feet like she can't get comfortable which isn't in my notes. She has at least twins, so send good vibes this way for an easy kidding!! She's a family favorite!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yay!!! Good luck


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she doing?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Any news?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update? :what:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hope she is alright.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news? Cute dappled kids!!!!!

Sent from my QTASUN1 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry everyone! She didn't kid, and now looks like she won't for a while, her vulva isn't swollen at all. BUT we had a doe go this afternoon that I thought was at least another week off! Bucks: 2 Does: 1


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! :7up: Any photos?


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

This is the only one I have right now! He's a big boy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Okay so the new mom, Socks (clever I know) is acting kind of in pain- she is standing very tight. Like her back is a little huntched and she almost squats whenever he eats. She's a FF and I don't know what I need to do for her. Here are also some pics of Toots this afternoon.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Does Socks hunch her back only when her kid nurses? If so that is normal for an FF. At least all of mine did that.

Do you think she could have another kid in there?


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

She just stands short.. it's hard to explain I guess but yes she only squats while he is nursing, but it looks like he is only nursing one side, so do I milk her other side or try and get him to eat on the other? She is pooping and peeing normal, color is good. And she passed her placenta 2 hrs after he was born which I think is extremely long but idk


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I would go ahead and milk the other side if it is getting full. He may start nursing from it if it gets a little emptier. It is common for singles to only nurse on one side for a week or two after birth.

Just continue to keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has she passed the placenta yet?


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Has she passed the placenta yet?


Yes! She kidded yesterday around 2:30 and passed placenta at 4:30


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Also, I don't think he ate off that side at all, so what I milked out (almost a pint!) should be colostrum, right? Should I save it in case we need it??


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You should probably save it.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How're momma and baby doing?


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> How're momma and baby doing?


They're both doing great! I let her out for a little while this afternoon to kinda walk around a little. I've milked almost two pints off her and will safe the colostrum! She seems to be in a LOT less pain and the kid is already trying to nurse that side, but not quite there yet!


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

While toots is taking her sweet time, here is the last of the bunch, Louise. I didn't know her vulva could get more swollen but she as well is allusive. We also can't get her tamed. Had her for two years and this is as close as we get to her. What do y'all think?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh wow I think your getting kids from Louise soon. I would give her another 1-5 days


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

The babies are adorable! Congrats  Tootsie any closer?


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Louise has kidded a big black doe so far, but she hasn't done anything else and it's been over 1.5 hours. Gave her lutalyse and nothing. Gloving up now!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Any news?


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Didn't feel a kid but she isn't acting like she's having contractions. I'm not sure what to do! She's had amost 2cc of Lutalyse


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

She I said passing it now! Praise Jesus.


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

She passed placenta and is resting quietly with her new baby! She weighs in at 6.8 pounds!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So happy it turned out alright! Such a precious baby!


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Here is the laaaaast melon. Toots is definitely keeping us on our toes!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She's got a nice little udder. I can't wait to see her kids! :7up:


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Here's an updated pooch shot.. and her sweet "I'm over it" face


----------



## Katib (Jun 27, 2017)

Two beautiful boys!!! She kidded just when I got home this morning! Both are really big and gorgeous! I don't know where this black is coming from, but I'm LOVING it!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!! Congrats


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so cute! Love the first picture with the little brown/red fellow trying to suck on his momma's knees!


----------

